# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Σταθμός ρ/ε

## SeAfasia

Alinco DX-S9T
Alinco MD-16 desktop microphone
Nevada power supply 50A
MFJ 969 160-6 meters manual tuner
Πληροφορίες τιμής σε πμ
MFJ 945E manual tuner
Ευχαριστώ 
De SV3IRG Dinos 73's

----------

